# official Chicago @ Memphis. Wednesday December 15, 2004. 7pm cst. CSN-Chicago NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Memphis is 9-14. 6-6 at home. If Bulls play like they have the last 4 games, they win this one. If they let down because of the heartbreaking loss to Dallas they lose.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I think Memphis is 4-1 or 4-2 since hiring Fratello, so that doesn't bode so well for us. I just hope we keep it competitive, though I don't exactly expect a win since we're on the road.

Bulls - 88
Grizzlies - 97


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Memphis missing some key players.

Eddy&Tyson will be devasted from the crucial mistakes they made against Dallas.

Bulls on the road

Memphis missing Williams and Battier



RECIPE for an UNSUCCESFUL game

Bulls 71
Grizzlies 89



:dead:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 95
grizz 89

tyson 13/15
eddy 20/7
kirk 13/6/8
luol 16/5
ben 15

gasol 25/10
swift 12/7
wells 17


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We've lost 5 straight on the road against the Grizzlies. That means we're yet to beat them post-dynasty. Don't think that's gonna change tonight. I would love to pick us with the way we've been playing but Memphis even on their mediocre days are a much superior team to us. Especially after the coaching change.

Grizzlies 96
Bulls 87


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

fyi from mybulls...in a sharing mood today  


The Chicago Bulls and Memphis Grizzlies open their season series tonight (7:00 p.m. CT | CSN/ESPN Radio 1000) when the two teams meet at the FedEx Forum. (_the first time the bulls have played at the new arena - miz_)

The Bulls (4-15) couldn't hold on to a 10-point fourth-quarter advantage against the Dallas Mavericks on Monday, losing 94-93. Eddy Curry scored 20 points and Luol Deng added 16 for the Bulls, who committed 24 turnovers. Deng is second among all rookies in scoring, averaging 14 points while connecting on 44 percent (111-of-253) from the outside. Tyson Chandler has five double-doubles in his last eight games for Chicago. 

The Grizzlies (9-14) scored just 13 fourth-quarter points in losing to the Cleveland Cavaliers, 92-86, on Monday. Pau Gasol scored 19 points and Lorenzen Wright added 16 and 10 rebounds for Memphis. The Grizzlies are holding opponents to 87.3 ppg while going 4-3 since Mike Fratello became coach. Mike Miller is making 48 percent (39-of-81) of his 3-pointers to rank fourth in the league. 

Chicago leads the overall series 10-7 but has never won in Memphis. The last Bulls' road victory over the Grizzlies came in Vancouver on January 27, 1998. 


*Probable Bulls Starters*

Guard 21 Chris Duhon 6-1 | 185 
Guard 12 Kirk Hinrich 6-3 | 190 
Forward 9 Luol Deng 6-8 | 220 
Forward 34 Antonio Davis 6-9 | 245 
Center 2 Eddy Curry 6-11 | 285 

*Probable Grizzlies Starters*

Guard 25 Earl Watson 6-1 | 195 
Guard 33 Mike Miller 6-8 | 218 
Forward 31 Shane Battier 6-8 | 220 
Forward 16 Pau Gasol 7-0 | 240 
Center 42 Lorenzen Wright 6-11 | 240


also - bonzi wells not playing? i thought i heard/read that someplace. not sure though. 

we have to win this game.

(and if eddy and tyson do come out "devestated" from monday's loss and aren't totally fired up...well then, i will be at a loss for words. i mean why even bother with career in competitive professional athletics!?)

go bulls!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> I think Memphis is 4-1 or 4-2 since hiring Fratello, so that doesn't bode so well for us. I just hope we keep it competitive, though I don't exactly expect a win since we're on the road.
> 
> Bulls - 88
> Grizzlies - 97


I like that formula.

Let your coach guide the team to a 5-13 recird then hire a real coach and watch the team win.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

I think we have a great shot at this game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I am strangely excited for this game after the last few games. I hope that loss is still stinging and we see them learn some lessons.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I like that formula.
> ...


If the Bulls follow the Grizzlies formula, then they have to give Skiles the rest of this year, along with another 10-15 games next season before he resigns. I think that's fair.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Curry is in the starting lineup, meaning I don't think anything is imminent.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Did anyone hear Red Kerr sneeze his lung out? Sounded like he vomited all over Dore. kinda funny


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> Did anyone hear Red Kerr sneeze his lung out? Sounded like he vomited all over Dore. kinda funny



ewwww.

memphis announcers pronouncing du-HAHN like it's french.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Low start for us...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iam surprise that Memphis doesnt have an anouncer who sounds like Elvis, that would be kinda cool. I mean Detroit has that ultra annoying guy, bebeebebebbebebebbebebbebeNNNNNNNN Wallllaccceeeeee. GOD.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

#%@$% Gasol


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Selfish move right there by curry. You cannot tell me he did not see gordon in the corner wide open.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> #%@$% Gasol


Sucks that he is killing us so far but he is easily one of my favorite players in the league.

20-14 grizz.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Anyone else notice Dore say that Chandler is averaging 13 points and 13 boards, but the graphic shows chandler is averaging 12.5 points and 12.6 rebounds.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Selfish move right there by curry. You cannot tell me he did not see gordon in the corner wide open.


I was screaming at the TV, Ben was WIDE OPEN.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> Anyone else notice Dore say that Chandler is averaging 13 points and 13 boards, but the graphic shows chandler is averaging 12.5 points and 12.6 rebounds.


I take it he was just rounding up.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we need to make some stops on the defesive end..this memphis team has a lot of depth.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Noce still boneheaaded.
Gordon still good.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice start for gordon...we finished this quarter improving...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> we need to make some stops on the defesive end..this memphis team has a lot of depth.


 What i dont understand why was the offense being run by Noci and Chandler? Ben Gordon finally gets a shot and scores. Dont know why only one play was run for Gordon. We need to get hot and fast.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

New Rule for the bulls, if your gonna make an amazing pass, dont pass it anywhre near Chandler please.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> Anyone else notice Dore say that Chandler is averaging 13 points and 13 boards, but the graphic shows chandler is averaging 12.5 points and 12.6 rebounds.


Dore is a incorrigible rounder.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Kirk Looks tired, some of his passes are just dying on him. Look for Duhon to come in.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm gonna hold a keg party the next game Kirk shoots over 50%.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

We are shooting poorly maybe time to bring deng back


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I'm gonna hold a keg party the next game Kirk shoots over 50%.


Why isn't he getting better?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I'm gonna hold a keg party the next game Kirk shoots over 50%.


I promise to buy everyone there own personal island the next time Duhon shoots over 50% .


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Is this the new strategy against Gordon?

If you have a big guard he's defending, ISO him, post him up, see if you can get him in foul trouble.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Amazing alley oop dunk from Duhon to Curry. Awesome. SC top 10 play.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

eddy!  

from duHAHN!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Is this the new strategy against Gordon?
> 
> If you have a big guard he's defending, ISO him, post him up, see if you can get him in foul trouble.


Sounds reasonable.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Why isn't he getting better?


He's not a primary scorer. Never will be. He's an opportunitstic scorer. That said, I don't see why he isn't hitting more of his open looks, especially from three.

I love Kirk, but the kid's gotta start hitting. He's 2-4 tonight, so if he keeps that up (and adds one more make), I might just go out and buy a Free State keg for 100 bucks. No work tommorow, bee-yaaaaatches!!!!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Is this the new strategy against Gordon?
> 
> If you have a big guard he's defending, ISO him, post him up, see if you can get him in foul trouble.


You know, Gordon is getting Post up alot, but no one is scoring on him. Most of the time someone scores on him is on a fadeaway jump shot or three pointer. Very pleased with the fact that hes not getting eaten up inside.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Curry not making turnovers...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> He's not a primary scorer. Never will be. He's an opportunitstic scorer. That said, I don't see why he isn't hitting more of his open looks, especially from three.
> ...


At least now Gordon may be establishing himself as our go to scorer and Curry is hitting again. Maybe that will help, and yet I doubt it.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

J. Sus, we have no FT attempts yet.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Anyone notice Dore just called Pike "Hoiberg"?

:uhoh: 

:grinning: 

:laugh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I also got ahold of some primo Summit County grass, which I'm smoking at the present time as my buddies watch the Pistons-Knicks game. They think I'm dumb for typing on the internet. They quickly applaud my interests as I show them my sack of bud.

Edit: grammar.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Guys we are now starting to reap the benefit's of Eddy's weight loss. He's beating people down the floor.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Anyone notice Dore just called Pike "Hoiberg"?
> 
> :uhoh:
> ...


haha.

who has more of a clue.

kerr or dore? tough question.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Skiles ejected. Awesome. I love it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

skiles!

holy ****!

ejected!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Now the Bulls have a chance!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Now the Bulls have a chance!


lol


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Skiles was making a valid point. Four minutes left in the half and we haven't been to the line yet.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Screw you Nubby!

I just had to say that.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

rlucas, how you hangin, my man? Long time no talk. Hope things are well overseas.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Must we turn the ball over every other possession?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Skiles was making a valid point. Four minutes left in the half and we haven't been to the line yet.


Yup, Curry has been hacked all night, so has duhon and not one freethrow. just sick.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Now the Bulls have a chance!


lol!

and what _about_ boylan?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup, Curry has been hacked all night, so has duhon and not one freethrow. just sick.


Maybe it's the Ref's fraternity's revenge for Paxson's comments.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

What the hell is going on in the commentators both, is Red Kerr unwrapping some 35 cent cheeseburgers from mcdonalds. An annoying wrapper sound is constantly heard.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Man, we have given up WAY too many easy shots in the lane. We need a couple of hard fouls to send a message.

I can hear Red unwrapping a cough drop now. Ugh. I swear he's the phleghmiest color man in all of sports.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup, Curry has been hacked all night, so has duhon and not one freethrow. just sick.


Maybe it's the Ref's fraternity's revenge for Paxson's comments.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> What the hell is going on in the commentators both, is Red Kerr unwrapping some 35 cent cheeseburgers from mcdonalds. An annoying wrapper sound is constantly heard.


Red's getting ready to bone Dore.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

at least we stiil are in this game..nice finish....
The refs are killing us....


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Red's getting ready to bone Dore.


No dinner for me tonight thanks to this comment. :dead: :dead: :dead:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Red's hell bent for leather bondage suits.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Eddy is lookin good. He is actually fighting for rebounds... I love it.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Red's getting ready to bone Dore.


Ewww, he must be unwrapping over 8 you know whats, cause that noise has been going on thrue out the entire second quarter.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we need to be more agressive on d


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*question*

.

EDIT: yahoo just updated box score... sorry


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> Ewww, he must be unwrapping over 8 you know whats, cause that noise has been going on thrue out the entire second quarter.


Red's a big boy. He keeps breaking them.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Red's a big boy. He keeps breaking them.


And how would you know sonny boy?


----------



## Erock10 (Sep 17, 2004)

I like the idea of some of you hosting a kegger but that doesnt help me tonight -- how about this -- I will take a shot every time the bulls go to the line in the 2nd half.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that sound was Tom Dork eating Peanut M&M's. Red occasionally supplies his bloated sidekick with them.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I once saw Red singing naked on a tour boat on Lake Michigan.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

He sang "Mack The Knife" and then jumped off the deck and did a cannonball. Decent splash.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I once saw Red singing naked on a tour boat on Lake Michigan.


Was this after or before, Dave Mathews tour bus dumped crap on his head?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to bring gordon back!!!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

OMG Pau Gasols game is so weak! Hes killing us with his little Hook Shot, you cant stop it because hes 7 feet, but man that thing just keeps going in. Someone needs to knock him on his *** really hard.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

let curry load gasol with fouls...we are not stopping him from scoring


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

New coach, new trends.

See how we're running every play through Eddy? Skiles would never do that in the 2nd half. And it's working.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

He sang "Mack The Knife" and then jumped off the deck and did a cannonball. Decent splash.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Gasol's been an animal inside. When is Skiles going to decide to do something about him?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Gasol's been an animal inside. When is Skiles going to decide to do something about him?


Skiles got ejected.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Gasol's been an animal inside. When is Skiles going to decide to do something about him?


While having chandler defend him in curry would be a start.

Two threes in a row for hinrich 69-68 bulls.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> OMG Pau Gasols game is so weak! Hes killing us with his little Hook Shot, you cant stop it because hes 7 feet, but man that thing just keeps going in. Someone needs to knock him on his *** really hard.


Make no mistake he's a finesse player, and it's been proven that he shies away from very phyiscal players.

But he's also one of the lead leaders in dunks. He can take to the hole whenever he wants on Davis and Chandler, but right now, his shot has been on.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hinrich with consecutive threes and we have a new ball game


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Skiles got ejected.


Ah, didn't see this. I just got back and turned the game on.

I taped the first half though. I'll enjoy watching that.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok. nocioni's "what, who me" schtick is getting really old. he needs new material.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Ty and Curry no TO's so far tonight.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Vega*

How was Red's splash?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Gasol's been an animal inside. When is Skiles going to decide to do something about him?


Umm, not this game, since he's been ejected, unless I was never aware of his ability to shut down opposing centers from afar...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice third quarter....lets keep the intensity!!!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

very nice 3rd quarter for the bulls, and we head into the fourth we a slim one point margin, how long do you keep curry on the bench. Should look to him early and see if they can build this lead up.

Bulls shooting 49%, 50% from 3pt land, hold a 26-21 reb edge and have dished out 21 assists thru 3 quarters. only downside are the 13 to's.

One quarter to go, let's see if curry can go for 30 tonight.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Nocioni hammered that down.:yes:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Guys, Ben Gordon is really, really looking like a point guard this game. I am very impressed.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

El chapu for president!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Guys, Ben Gordon is really, really looking like a point guard this game. I am very impressed.


I was about to say the same thing. But I still think its easier to complement Kirk, or have Kirk complement someone, then Ben. BUT, Ben, might be the better player eventually. What is Pax to do?


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls still have their second unit in


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I was about to say the same thing. But I still think its easier to complement Kirk, or have Kirk complement someone, then Ben. BUT, Ben, might be the better player eventually. What is Pax to do?


Maybe keep everybody and just play. That includes Tyson and Eddy.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to bring curry and deng back as heinrich too


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

That's about 5 good passes this quarter for Gordon. We're watching the light turn on folks, and it is a bright light.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> time to bring curry and deng back as heinrich too


Hinrich has been in for a while now.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe keep everybody and just play. That includes Tyson and Eddy.


Yeah, I'm increasingly convinced that a little continuity is what the doctor ordered.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe keep everybody and just play. That includes Tyson and Eddy.


I might be with you DMD. Eddy and Tyson have both been pretty active at the same time tonite.

BTW, Kirk, Chapu, Gordon, Deng, and Duhon... I think Pax might know what he's doing.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

who is the coach for the bulls now?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Chapu playing hard all the way, Chandler playing good D, Griffin well hes still there lol. But man is Gordon just playing a like a Vet.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Is it just me, or does Kirk look gassed right now?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

there goes the keg...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> who is the coach for the bulls now?


Jim Boylan


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

You can pry Ben Gordon from my cold, dead hands...


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Nocioni is such an excellent flopper.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Is it fair to call Gordon clutch yet?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordo is really clutch!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Gordon has thus far played as perfect a quarter as anyone has all season, right up there with his 4th quarter two games ago, but this time it's his all around game. I'm even more impressed.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BEN JORDAN. I mean Gordan :yes: . The kid is unstopable. Hes just tearing apart the Grizz defense.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Hinrich dips below 50%. Is Vega going to get away without buying a keg?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Nocioni with the huge steal.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Nocioni with the huge steal.


After a bone headed play, but he made up for it.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I like how Jim Boylan stopped using Duhon (I don't think he's been in at all this second half), and has used Adrian Griffin. 

Hmm... its seemed to work.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I want to see an out of bounds play for Gordon.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls with zero turnovers in the 4th.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Curry the opener
Ben the closer


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nocioni playing very good!!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Jim Boylan for president. Err, coach!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> After a bone headed play, but he made up for it.


I agree, but overall he had a pretty good game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't see the game but i'm so FU*KIN' glad we won. This should've been our 4th straight though! 76ers, T-wolves, Mavs and now GRIZZLIES! Ah well....can't get too greedy. Next two games at home against Bucks and Paxers. Both we SHOULD win.

GO Bulls!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Duhon didn't play at all the second half, am I correct?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nice road win for us!!!!Great ball game...


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Hehe, that would have been 5 straight cause you forgot about the Cavs.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Who says the Gordon Hinrich backcourt cant work?

Hinrich 15 pts 6ast 5rbs
Gordon 15 pts in 15 minutes 2rbs 4ast.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Duhon didn't play at all the second half, am I correct?


And Curry dint play all of the 4th quarter either.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I missed the game, taking a break from studying now...why did Skiles get ejected?

Looks like it was a good game!


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

"Clutch Gordon"  

Did we play better because Skiles was out? Who knows, but we were down big when Skiles was still on the bench.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Skiles has been watching "Hoosier" too much me thinks.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Realistically I'd hold off on any trade. 

Lakers(W)
Heat(L)
Wizards(L) *were up most of the game
Spurs(L)
Cavaliers (W)
76ers (L)
Timberwolves (W)
Mavericks (L) *should been a win, 9 out of 10 times
Grizzlies (W)

That's 4-5 in December but realistically it should be 5-4 or 6-3 in December and this isn't Charlotte, Atlanta, Milwaukee, Golden State, New Orleans. We've beaten 3 playoff teams and a Grizz team that was 4-2 with Fratello and should've beaten another playoff team in the Mavs. Damn that Mavs victory would like nice right now. That would put us at 6-14 instead of 5-15 and we'd be maybe 3 games back right now.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagillaGorilla</b>!
> "Clutch Gordon"
> 
> Did we play better because Skiles was out? Who knows, but we were down big when Skiles was still on the bench.


Ill tell you what, if skiles was still coaching, Duhon would have been playing in the second half, skiles would have not kept Chandler,Hinrich, and Gordon on the court that long.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Gordon has always been clutch going back to his UCONN game against Pitt in the Big East Final, when he broke AI's record.

Wait till the Bulls go visit the Knicks, you'll see why they call Ben "Madison Square Gordon". He's from NY and plays amazing, once he hit 8 3 pters against Arizona there in one half.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> Gordon has always been clutch going back to his UCONN game against Pitt in the Big East Final, when he broke AI's record.
> 
> Wait till the Bulls go visit the Knicks, you'll see why they call Ben "Madison Square Gordon". He's from NY and plays amazing, once he hit 8 3 pters against Arizona there in one half.


miz has tickets for that game!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are clearly on a roll. I am very happy to see this.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagillaGorilla</b>!
> "Clutch Gordon"
> 
> Did we play better because Skiles was out? Who knows, but we were down big when Skiles was still on the bench.


I had a feeling someone would mention this, but I'm glad you did. The Bulls were losing it and playing with little energy up until the Skiles ejection, and even more important, the Bulls hadn't shot 1 single free throw! Skiles got thrown because he was arguing the foul situation. Looked to me that the Bulls responded to the ejection by picking up the energy a bit, and subsequently started drawing more fouls as the game progressed. Not only that, Skiles did coach the team at halftime (I believe Tyson said this in his interview at the end of the game), which helped the team keep the momentum going until the end. So yes, Skiles being out did help them play better, but not for the reasons many would assume IMO. You could say it lit a fire under their bellies.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> I had a feeling someone would mention this, but I'm glad you did. The Bulls were losing it and playing with little energy up until the Skiles ejection, and even more important, the Bulls hadn't shot 1 single free throw! Skiles got thrown because he was arguing the foul situation. Looked to me that the Bulls responded to the ejection by picking up the energy a bit, and subsequently started drawing more fouls as the game progressed. Not only that, Skiles did coach the team at halftime (I believe Tyson said this in his interview at the end of the game), which helped the team keep the momentum going until the end. So yes, Skiles being out did help them play better, but not for the reasons many would assume IMO. You could say it lit a fire under their bellies.


This is not extraordinary. A good coach will do this from time to time in select games where his team is close but not showing some energy and maybe getting some bad calls, he'll get himself thrown out and see how his team responds. They responded wel..


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> I think Memphis is 4-1 or 4-2 since hiring Fratello, so that doesn't bode so well for us. I just hope we keep it competitive, though I don't exactly expect a win since we're on the road.
> 
> Bulls - 88
> Grizzlies - 97


Do I win a prize for being the closest to the final score?  

Only thing is, the teams were reversed:

Grizzlies - 88
Bulls - 96


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Nocioni is a goddamn chump. **** him. He's the worst basketball player I've seen on TV this year, and that includes Jerome James. The referees are such morons. They give out rewards for how good an actor you are nowadays. Are you telling me that 6'7 230-pound Nocioni goes flying three feet in the air when Jason Williams raises his mighty, powerful arm? Well then **** this league. Screw whether or not it was an actual foul. Just reward melodramatics.


From the Memphis board. I would be mad, too.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> From the Memphis board. I would be mad, too.




I love our Floppy. :grinning:


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

hilarious since we didn't even have a free throw attempt until the second half almost.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

haha thats pretty funny. u know u r something good when other team's fans are hating u.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Nocioni is a spectacular charge-taker. Seriously. He has to be on pace to break the record for most charges taken in a season. 

Perfecto.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Nocioni is a goddamn chump. **** him. He's the worst basketball player I've seen on TV this year, and that includes Jerome James. The referees are such morons. They give out rewards for how good an actor you are nowadays. Are you telling me that 6'7 230-pound Nocioni goes flying three feet in the air when Jason Williams raises his mighty, powerful arm? Well then **** this league. Screw whether or not it was an actual foul. Just reward melodramatics.


Yeah, that's my doing. I stand by it 100 percent.




> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> hilarious since we didn't even have a free throw attempt until the second half almost.


Maybe Nocioni wasn't flopping enough.

And the particular play I was talking about was just incredibly fake. Just beyond words. I don't know if it speaks more of Nocioni's cowardice or the referee's mindlessness. 

6'7 power forwards who actively seek to fake charges on 6'1 point guards are disgraces to basketball. Seriously, grow a sack.

Seriously, do referees actually fall for that? Nocioni is out there defying physics.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

what is with this winning games thing we got goin on here? anybody have any video? highlights or anything of that sort?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Random thoughts:

- Noch was good tonight. One bad play, two good ones. I still cringe every time he touches the ball. But gotta love his heart... there was one play (that sticks out) where he was knocked down at half court, yet somehow he managed to get up and catch up with the play and soar in for a rebound over Tyson. 

- the team looked like it was actually having fun tonight, nice to see. lots of smiles and support

- Gordon has no problem breaking down defenders. He torched Watson a few times whom I think is one of the better defensive PGs in the league. He has such long arms and stays low to the ground... and for a 6'1" guard he has no problem getting off his shot. Very encouraging signs for Mr. Gordon

- Tyson played good defense yet again. First KG, then Dirk, now Gasol. Dang.

- What is Kirk's FG% with less than 5 minutes to go in games? It has to be around 20%... I believe Gordon may become the finisher we are looking for


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> 6'7 power forwards who actively seek to fake charges on 6'1 point guards are disgraces to basketball. Seriously, grow a sack.
> ...


Yeah, Shane Battier's never actively sought a fake charge on a smaller player.  

C'mon, Rawse. It was a bad call. But it's not like the game hinged on that one play, or as if that play was the capper on a bunch of bad calls. Even your own broadcast crew said the guys in red simply wanted it a lot more tonight.

Take the loss and move on. How many years in a row did you want to beat the Bulls at home, 20?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> Maybe Nocioni wasn't flopping enough.
> 
> ...


My take on this is that if you can tell it's a flop, then the ref should be able to tell it's a flop. You don't blame the player for flopping if he's being rewarded for it with calls. If the refs didn't call it, players wouldn't do it.

Also, gripes about the Bulls getting BS calls in their favor ring mighty thin with me.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's my doing. I stand by it 100 percent.
> ...


When I read that quote, somehow I knew it had to be you. Maybe because you're the only one who posts on the Grizzlies board.

I actually agree with you. I hate people who constantly flop and, eventhough it helps my team when Nocioni does it, it's annoying. Typically, the only guys who do that a lot are the guys who lack actual basketball skills. Nocioni definitely has some basketball skills, but taking charges is what he's best at right now (I know I'll get ripped for being negative about Nocioni once again, but whatever, I don't care). At least it didn't affect the game tonight.

Also, try not to be too bitter about your team losing at home to the Bulls. I know that has to hurt.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, Shane Battier's never actively sought a fake charge on a smaller player.
> ...


I felt that this situation was different. Battier takes charges when people are driving to the goal, and he generally gets his feet set, although he's benefited from bad calls before.

On this play, JWill was almost at a stand-still, put his arm up, and Nocioni went flying back like a tornado touched down in the Forum. I've never seen Battier do that.

But that play didn't decide the game. The Grizzlies decided it by not having a point guard that can defend a simple pick and roll. Only a portion of my post on the Memphis board was posted. I ripped on my own team pretty bad, and I don't blame the loss on the refs. I blame it on us sucking.



> We sucked tonight. When you lose to the Bulls by almost double-digits, you had to have sucked, but we sucked extra-hard. We could have sucked a gold nugget through a garden hose, we sucked so bad.
> 
> How confused can you possibly get when Chicago has one ****ing play? Is the pick-and-roll that difficult for you, JWill? Idiot. Find a new home, please. Please. And it doesn't help that he gets no help from our halfass big men, who either don't even come down the floor or stick themselves on the wings, leaving the middle wide open. Jesus Christ, how can professional basketball players make the same mistake over and over and over and over?
> 
> And why are we giving it to Stromile Swift three straight possessions? Do we just enjoy watching Chandler own him? Or did we just miss Andres Nocioni guarding Pau for about five minutes?


No offense on the "Whenever you lose to the Bulls..." line.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> When I read that quote, somehow I knew it had to be you. Maybe because you're the only one who posts on the Grizzlies board.
> ...


Scottie Pippen was known to take a lot of charges.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I felt that this situation was different. Battier takes charges when people are driving to the goal, and he generally gets his feet set, although he's benefited from bad calls before.
> ...


Well, to be fair, while Battier does on occasion draw a charge by legitimately putting himself in harm's way, Shane also specializes in an equally irritating ploy, the "I'll lean on a post player until he initiates his move and then I'll fly backwards like I've been hit by a truck" technique.

I don't like any charge call that doesn't take into account the relative size of the colliding forces, and calling a guy for warding off with an arm when it doesn't give him an advantage 35+ feet from the basket is even worse (although I actually wish they would whistle that a lot more on offensive moves around the basket). Still, it is a supposed "point of emphasis" this year. I felt that the worst part about that call tonight was that it was a ridiculously late whistle. 



> But that play didn't decide the game. The Grizzlies decided it by not having a point guard that can defend a simple pick and roll. Only a portion of my post on the Memphis board was posted. I ripped on my own team pretty bad, and I don't blame the loss on the refs. I blame it on us sucking.


The Bulls are running pick and roll a lot better than they used to. Their personnel is well-suited for it, and Tyson Chandler's screen-setting is about a billion times better than it used to be. I know Watson's tough-nosed, but this can't possibly be a new complaint of yours about Jason Williams. A cheerleader could pick him out of a play for five seconds.



> No offense on the "Whenever you lose to the Bulls..." line.


None taken. I would feel the same way, although it looks like things finally might be turning around a tad.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair, while Battier does on occasion draw a charge by legitimately putting himself in harm's way, Shane also specializes in an equally irritating ploy, the "I'll lean on a post player until he initiates his move and then I'll fly backwards like I've been hit by a truck" technique.


While I agree with this, most post players are bigger than Jason Williams. 



> I don't like any charge call that doesn't take into account the relative size of the colliding forces, and calling a guy for warding off with an arm when it doesn't give him an advantage 35+ feet from the basket is even worse (although I actually wish they would whistle that a lot more on offensive moves around the basket). Still, it is a supposed "point of emphasis" this year. I felt that the worst part about that call tonight was that it was a ridiculously late whistle.


I noticed alot of late whistles on both sides tonight. It was kinda weird.



> The Bulls are running pick and roll a lot better than they used to. Their personnel is well-suited for it, and Tyson Chandler's screen-setting is about a billion times better than it used to be. I know Watson's tough-nosed, but this can't possibly be a new complaint of yours about Jason Williams. A cheerleader could pick him out of a play for five seconds.


If you're running a half-way decent pick and roll, you'll have a much easier time with the Grizzlies. Earl Watson's a pretty hard-nosed point, but for whatever reason, he doesn't really get it. Jason Williams is unbearable. You should have seen Tony Parker and Tim Duncan do it for four straight games in the playoffs last year. I've never been in more pain.



> None taken. I would feel the same way, although it looks like things finally might be turning around a tad.


Well, you guys have put together several good games. All that it takes is stringing together some wins.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> Scottie Pippen was known to take a lot of charges.


So did Rodman.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

This game makes Pax look like a genius.

It wasn't Deng's best game but Deng, BG and Nocioini are really helping us compete. 

I was already on the keep TC bandwagon. I think I am about to jump on the keep Curry bandwagon, too.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> This game makes Pax look like a genius.
> 
> It wasn't Deng's best game but Deng, BG and Nocioini are really helping us compete.
> ...


So quick to switch sides.

I'm all for keeping the bigs. However, I wouldn't mind trading Hinrich or BG for a Ricky Davis type of player (can create own shot AND play both sides of the ball)

I don't necessarily think that this trade has to happen this season either. I'm all for trying out the KH/BG backcourt. We have time to trade one of these guys, as we're most likely not making a run at the playoffs this season (although I definately hope I eat these words).


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

Hinrich and Harrington for Ricky Davis works on the trade checker.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> This game makes Pax look like a genius.


I'm not going to get carried away on this front.

He's turned a 3rd pick and 2 7th picks into 3 good players.
Nice, but expected.

We're paying Pip big $$$ this year for nothing.
Crawford (only making 5.8 mil this year) traded for nothing.
Chapu needs to consistently step up to justify his deal.
The Curry/Chandler situation is still unresolved. I'm curious as to what he's going to do about it.
Rose/Marshall traded for a old center.

The key for me is how the Curry/Chandler situation is handled. If its done well, I may take myself off the "Fire Pax" list and chalk the Crawford Maneuver up to "smallball."


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> Chapu needs to consistently step up to justify his deal.


We're paying him 3mil and change, right? I know there's been a lot of handwringing about how impulsive of a player he is, but we didn't exactly tie up a huge chunk of precious cap room in him. And, cliche though it is, this team really does need guys with his kind of fight. 

It's still early in the season, but I do find it encouraging that the Bulls didn't let the early arse-whompings bury them mentally. We may not have the talent level we need to be a winning team yet, but we do have some players who can and eventually will be important parts of a winner (whether it's here or elsewhere). I hope Pax gives this team until February to try to build some momentum (5-6 is a start, by the Bulls' standards), and then executes a trade only if it's unambiguously in the team's best interests.


----------

